# Directv/DSL credit. You could get $5/mo off your Directv bill for a year.



## steveg944 (Jun 18, 2006)

I saw this on Fatwallet.com.

You may qualifiy for a $5 per month credit to your Directv bill if you have directv and one of these DSL providers:

directv.com/qualifieddsl


Click here for the form: 

directv.com/creditsdsl

Sorry, I have not posted enough messages to make direct links.


----------



## Jasen (Mar 21, 2006)

I checked it all ready to see if my profider is on there and it is


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Used to be that you could only bundle if you were a NEW D* customer. I think that has changed and you can bundle if you are an existing D* customer, but that may only apply to certain DSL providers. I would read the fine print (which I didn't do on the sites you indicated).


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

My DSL provider (Frontier) has a deal with Dish Network. Interestingly, the regional manager for Frontier is a DirecTV customer.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

can someone provide a link please? thanks


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

link


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

My DSL service is with Alltel, but they recently merged with Valor Telecommunications and are now "Windstream Communications"... but since Alltel is listed, they should probably go ahead and give it to me anyway...

~Alan


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Were these originally mailed out?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> Used to be that you could only bundle if you were a NEW D* customer. I think that has changed and you can bundle if you are an existing D* customer, but that may only apply to certain DSL providers. I would read the fine print (which I didn't do on the sites you indicated).


The deal it appears is for existing subs. However if you already have bundled service from QWest.....Verizon or BellSouth you are ineligible. Other than that no restrictions on the fine print. BTW ATT (My DSL provider is on the list) which Im too shocked due to their deal with E*.

No morgantown I havent seen this previously in any mailings from D* or ATT/SBC.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

DCSholtis said:


> BTW ATT (My DSL provider is on the list) which Im too shocked due to their deal with E*.


Alltel (now Windstream) is also a Dish Network bundle partner (we get mail from them trying to sell Dish Network all the time).

~Alan


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Damn I only get the telemarketers here. I hate calling them with a billing issue and them trying the E* sales on me. But I feel good when I tell em I already have Directv then slam the phone...


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

I called a csr and asked about my dsl (citizens)she gave me 10 dollars a month off hbo for 6 months just incase thats a diffrent dsl company than the one I have,then if its the same I'll get 5 amonth for 12 months also.

she then told me If I switch to total choice premier she'll also give me 20 dollars off a month for 6 months.

so thats 30 dollars a month off for 6 months with more channels, then if they except my dsl company thats an additional 5 for 12 months,pretty good deal couldnt pass it up.


----------



## dnell1 (Jul 16, 2005)

If you live in the Chicago area (or maybe all of ATT coverage area), the online price for DSL starts at $12.99. So $5.00 a month considering their partners isn't that great a deal. I checked and they quoted Verizon at $19.95 for the 1st 6 months then $39.95 so no savings for me.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

dnell1 said:


> If you live in the Chicago area (or maybe all of ATT coverage area), the online price for DSL starts at $12.99. So $5.00 a month considering their partners isn't that great a deal. I checked and they quoted Verizon at $19.95 for the 1st 6 months then $39.95 so no savings for me.


I thought that they are give you $5 if you have DSL, not if you switch to DSL. Did I miss something? Why is D* giving you $$ to have DLS?


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Directv has a deal with Qwest. It used to be for new subscribers only but I was able to get it last month as an existing subscrber to both.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I thought that they are give you $5 if you have DSL, not if you switch to DSL. Did I miss something? Why is D* giving you $$ to have DLS?


If they can't provide the "triple play," at least give you a discount for one of the pieces they can't provide... Hopefully they will begin to provide broadband capabilities for the receivers in the "not too distant" future.

This just seems more like a band-aid since they pulled out of the FCC spectrum auction a week or so ago. That was supposed to mark the start of DTV's entrance into broadband services, and the triple play.


----------



## djanis3 (Aug 15, 2006)

This offer also provides DirecTV with a nice target market database of potential customers should they ever get their internet access act together.


----------



## nocksock (Aug 27, 2006)

morgantown said:


> If they can't provide the "triple play," at least give you a discount for one of the pieces they can't provide... Hopefully they will begin to provide broadband capabilities for the receivers in the "not too distant" future.
> 
> This just seems more like a band-aid since they pulled out of the FCC spectrum auction a week or so ago. That was supposed to mark the start of DTV's entrance into broadband services, and the triple play.


well is wimax dead or what ? or they gonna forece us to rely on wild blue, another crap version of direcway for triple play ?

so this new broadband iniative they claim they not need spectrum for (since dropped out) is based on what ?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

morgantown said:


> If they can't provide the "triple play," at least give you a discount for one of the pieces they can't provide... Hopefully they will begin to provide broadband capabilities for the receivers in the "not too distant" future.
> 
> This just seems more like a band-aid since they pulled out of the FCC spectrum auction a week or so ago. That was supposed to mark the start of DTV's entrance into broadband services, and the triple play.


Either, way it's nice that they are giving money back to us for having DSL.

I'd talk D* up on the triple play if they did do it. I just don't want to go to VOIP or Cable Phone. I like knowing that my phone works no matter what happens to the power or the internet.


----------



## mcaldero (Feb 3, 2006)

steveg944 said:


> I saw this on Fatwallet.com.
> 
> You may qualifiy for a $5 per month credit to your Directv bill if you have directv and one of these DSL providers:
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I have Earthlink DSL and just mailed in the form.


----------



## mica (Jul 18, 2006)

This is cool. The bundled service from Time Warner has been tempting - well, not really, I'll never go back to cable - but it is good that D* is throwing us a bone with this offer. 

I am annoyed that I "have" to buy voice service in order to get DSL, so five bucks a month from D* is nice. I suppose I do use the voice service for D* downloads, but it would be nice to ditch that extra monthly expense.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (Apr 28, 2005)

My Provider didn't make the cut. Figures...


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

woah that sound good. i plan on switching to Verizons 3.0 DSL soon. do you think D* or Verizon will give me a credit if i switch to FiOS internet?? cause it should be comming soon to my area in southern VA.


----------



## cspiteri (Aug 17, 2006)

THANKS!!! I`m new to this site and it has already paid off in several ways.
Well done!!!


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

nocksock said:


> well is wimax dead or what ? or they gonna forece us to rely on wild blue, another crap version of direcway for triple play ?
> 
> so this new broadband iniative they claim they not need spectrum for (since dropped out) is based on what ?


No it's (broadband) not dead. I think based on prices, they thought partnering with Clearwire (or whomever else) would be a more efficient use of funds. Spread out the investments with larger players (IBM, etc.)...

E* may not have been the best fit as they very well may not be on News Corp's buy list. If not, why would DTV want to help them compete with cable and the telcos? Better to aggresively compete and push the price down for a cheaper purchase down the road...

I highly doubt DTV "wants" us with Wild Blue.


----------



## carmangary (May 8, 2006)

Can I print the form on the internet or do they need to send me one? It says it must be an "orignal" form and not a reproduction.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

Has anyone been successful in getting this discount applied yet? I mailed the PDF application I printed out, along with a copy of my latest AT&T DSL bill on 08/29/06, but the online billing notification I received from DirecTV on 10/20/06, doesn't reflect any discount yet.

In my neighborhood, Time-Warner and Grade Communications pay-tv services are available, and AT&T U-verse and AT&T Dish Network are also available. DirecTV is the only provider that doesn't offer discounted bundling with other services, so I am really hoping I can receive this discount.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Appreciate it.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

BTW, as of six months ago, when I signed up:
As a Verizon DSL and long distance customer (I think you just need any package of services with Verizon, not just DSL specifically) when I signed up as a NEW DTV CUSTOMER THROUGH Verizon, I get a $6/month discount (forever, theoretically) and the bill is part of my Verizon bill.

ApK


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

I signed up back on 08-26-06, when I saw this thread, and still have not seen a discount. I check my online statement weekly.


----------



## mcaldero (Feb 3, 2006)

Glen_D said:


> Has anyone been successful in getting this discount applied yet? I mailed the PDF application I printed out, along with a copy of my latest AT&T DSL bill on 08/29/06, but the online billing notification I received from DirecTV on 10/20/06, doesn't reflect any discount yet.
> 
> In my neighborhood, Time-Warner and Grade Communications pay-tv services are available, and AT&T U-verse and AT&T Dish Network are also available. DirecTV is the only provider that doesn't offer discounted bundling with other services, so I am really hoping I can receive this discount.


Still no discount for me, either. I also mailed in my completed form on 8/29.


----------



## drmorley (Sep 2, 2006)

I sent my paper in the first week in August and I haven't seen any discounts applied yet either.


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

djanis3 said:


> This offer also provides DirecTV with a nice target market database of potential customers should they ever get their internet access act together.


Bingo. 
Maybe I'm missing something, but it seems that D* is providing a discount just for telling them who your DSL provider is... is that right?


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

Bump. 

Is this legit? Should I bother to even send it in, or should I call D* and ask about it?


----------



## deuce01 (Oct 11, 2006)

I actually signed up for this last night. I just switched from Road Runner to Bell South DSL to save some $$. While on the D* website I saw the promo for the DSL discount so clicked for more info. They had a chart with pricing and the cost for my DSL package was $10 less through D* than it was direct with Bell South. I called the associated phone number and was redirected to retention. The lady I spoke with removed my $5 programming discount that would have expired in 8 months and gave me a $15 monthly credit for the "Internet Package" that will never expire as long as I have DSL. Also, since the promo gives new customers a year of Showtime and 6 months of Stars, she gave me 6 months of Show and 3 months of Stars (I'd rather have HBO/Skinamax but I wasn't gonna hagle on this one  ). I didn't have to turn in any paperwork or verify. I do get an additional $5 credit for being a Bell South phone customer so maybe that was proof enough.

Regarding the D* broadband initiative, she said that they are going to offer wifi broadband in the first part of '07 and it would run at 1Gb. I'm in IT and I have no idea what they've got that can sustain that speed wirelessly. I'm guessing she meant 1Mb but who knows. She also said they'll be releasing DTV-To-Go and the ViiV Home Media components during that timeframe as well. They seem to be planning on flooding the market with new technologies to coincide with the final bird to be launched in February. Should be fun to watch!


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I submitted same form and have received nothing yet. Had I signed up with DirecTV through Qwest, it would have been a credit on my phone bill.

Still waiting...


----------



## AnonomissX (Jun 29, 2006)

1) Its legitimate

2) It used to be only for NEW subscribers, but earlier this year, Directv changed that to include current subscribers

3) It can take up to 6 weeks for the credits to star showing up

4) Some people have combined billing, some have seperate billing....

Since Directv and the DSL companies are doing this to keep mutual customers from switching to cable, and getting a discount for having both services will keep customers loyal to both, Directv decided that including existing customers with qualifying DSL was a good idea.


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

Here's what I don't get...
I'm already and AT&T dsl subscriber. Also have them for local/long distance. I am also a D* subscriber, obviously. Both services were set up separately and independently. 
So is signing this form and sending it in going to change/impact those subscriptions? Or is it simply going to result in a $5 reduction in my D* bill? Because I'm happy with my $14.99 mo dsl and $39.99 local/ld bill right now...no need to change those. 

Thanks...


----------



## deuce01 (Oct 11, 2006)

audispartan said:


> Here's what I don't get...
> I'm already and AT&T dsl subscriber. Also have them for local/long distance. I am also a D* subscriber, obviously. Both services were set up separately and independently.
> So is signing this form and sending it in going to change/impact those subscriptions? Or is it simply going to result in a $5 reduction in my D* bill? Because I'm happy with my $14.99 mo dsl and $39.99 local/ld bill right now...no need to change those.
> 
> Thanks...


I was in the same boat and here's what I did. Call AT&T and tell them that you are a D* subscriber and need them to link your accounts. They will need your D* account number. Then, call D* and ask for the department that handles DSL partners and tell them you're with AT&T and would like the promo they are offering. They should be able to set you up with the discounts and some free Showtime.

Munsey


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

I just signed onto d* web site and I have a 5.00 credit on my account. It says $5 Pkg Discount. It must be for this. Just thought I would let other know who signed up for it. Finally starting to appear.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I sent the form in and waited two months (just like the form says: "wait six to eight weeks"). I called last weekend and was told that they had no record of ever having received it. The first CSR (I called 1-800- directv) sent me to another number that never answered. Then I called back and the next CSR sent me to another number that didn't have a clue. Third time I called Retention (alas, apparently the last time I could access them without a friggin' pin!) and the guy just gave me a straight sixty dollar credit on the bill.

Bottom line here is I don't think dtv has a clue about this promotion. Who knows where the form went? Only Retention was able to give me any satisfaction.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

It's been more than 11 weeks since I sent the completed form to DirecTV along with a copy of my AT&T DSL bill, but my account still doesn't show a discount.

Maybe it just takes a lot of persistence on the part of the customer to get this discount applied.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

ApK said:


> BTW, as of six months ago, when I signed up:
> As a Verizon DSL and long distance customer (I think you just need any package of services with Verizon, not just DSL specifically) when I signed up as a NEW DTV CUSTOMER THROUGH Verizon, I get a $6/month discount (forever, theoretically) and the bill is part of my Verizon bill.
> 
> ApK


thats because you have everthing throught VERIZON directly (at the time of setup). thats what i do at my work get ppl in the mall to sign up for the verizon triple play, but because FiOS is now beconing available in my area the conversations sometimes confuse customers lol. but back to the bundle, when you get all three services throught verizon directly you get a $6 monthly credit. but for those existing D* customer this form would be what they neaded.

if you ask me personaly for new customers its better to do D* seperate from verizon because in my area the phone reps dont always honnor D*'s new online pricing. i cannot quot ppl TOTAL CHOICE for $39.99 because the phone reps dont always honnor that and we have had so many problems with verizon phone reps when we sign ppl up for triple plays, so in a since it make my job harder, THANKS VERIZON.


----------



## cspiteri (Aug 17, 2006)

I submitted all of the correct paperwork in August and STILL have not received the credit!!! 
A lot of these rebates are a scam. I had a $75 rebate on a Sony DVD recorder that I had to call on several times and listen to their lame excuses. It took 6 months to resolve.
It seems that there are enough forum members who haven`t received the rebate where we could make an "issue" with DTV.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

audispartan said:


> Bingo.
> Maybe I'm missing something, but it seems that D* is providing a discount just for telling them who your DSL provider is... is that right?


How does D* benefit from knowing this information? That's what I'd like to know. They seem to be willing to bend over to get it.


----------



## sseong (Mar 9, 2006)

steveg944 said:


> I saw this on Fatwallet.com.
> 
> You may qualifiy for a $5 per month credit to your Directv bill if you have directv and one of these DSL providers:
> 
> ...


After 2 month I submmited, I finally called to check what's going on.

frist they tell me that AT&T Yahoo DSL (Formally SBC Yahoo! DSL) is not qualified for any kind of DSL promotion because they are with E*. And secondly, they don't have any record that they recieved my forms and suggest me to resubmit the forms again. she guessed that mail must got lost and she doesn't know what to tell me... (and even she says since they don't have anything to do AT&T, I may not qualified for this anyway)

I think all of you who submitted this form and didn't get anything yet, call to check with CSR. I will resubmit once again to see if I will get anything this time.. (maybe I will use certified mail or reciept this time to get some proof...)


----------



## cspiteri (Aug 17, 2006)

I EMailed DTV last week with the specifics on my rebate application and an offer to FAX them what I submitted. I haven`t hear anything. Usually one get`s back some acknowledgement.
Stay tuned..............


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

I wish they would give this credit with cable. There's not way I'm switching from my Cox connection (16Mbps/2Mbps) to DSL!


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

I emailed DirecTV earlier this week about this promotion after not getting any kind of response to the forms I mailed to them 3 months ago. I didn't get a response to my email either, but after checking my account online, it now shows a $60 lump sum credit for "Cust sat CR".


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, my "6 to 8 weeks for activation" are now up....should I wait until the next bill comes out or contact them now to find out if this has started? Like American Idol, your vote counts! Lemme know...


----------



## jmr0023 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have Verizon for long distance(no DSL) and spoke with one of their CSR's yesterday. They are giving me a $6 discount/month and the only thing that changes is that they will be including my Directv charges on my Verizon bill. I have been a customer of both Verizon and Directv for quite some time, so this is not just for new customers, not for just DSL customers so give them a call and see if you qualify.


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

So is this thing no more? I have had attdsl for about 3 years and dtv for over 6. I only thought att was "in bed" with DISH.


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

dtv757 said:


> woah that sound good. i plan on switching to Verizons 3.0 DSL soon. do you think D* or Verizon will give me a credit if i switch to FiOS internet?? cause it should be comming soon to my area in southern VA.


I switched to Verizon DSL about two years ago, as soon as it was available to me. I couldn't wait because I hated Time Warner but had no other options except dial-up. Verizon offered DirecTV to be billed on the Verizon bill with a $6.00/month credit as long as I kept it on what Verizon calls "one-bill", not just for one year. I jumped on it to get rid of Time Warner cable (hate their service as mentioned above). Fios became available a few months ago (not the TV service, however) so I upgraded. I still get the $6.00 credit each month applied to the DirecTV portion of my bill and it's been about two years now. When I go to my account on D* website the $6.00 credit shows each month as Verizon Customer Savings. I see adds ocasionally from Verizon still offering D*'s service but with only a $2.00 credit. So you should be able to get some kind of credit from Verizon. By the way, I also have Verizon for my local/long distance but I don't remember that being necessary for the discounts. Might be, though.


----------



## sports828 (Jul 26, 2006)

jmr0023 said:


> I have Verizon for long distance(no DSL) and spoke with one of their CSR's yesterday. They are giving me a $6 discount/month and the only thing that changes is that they will be including my Directv charges on my Verizon bill. I have been a customer of both Verizon and Directv for quite some time, so this is not just for new customers, not for just DSL customers so give them a call and see if you qualify.


I was offered the $6 discount/month by Verizon the other day as well. I have been a Directv customer since 1995 and have several sports packages. I was concerned that I would lose my lowest pricing on these packages if Verizon starts the billing. Do you buy NFLST or other sports programming?


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

sports828 said:


> I was offered the $6 discount/month by Verizon the other day as well. I have been a Directv customer since 1995 and have several sports packages. I was concerned that I would lose my lowest pricing on these packages if Verizon starts the billing. Do you buy NFLST or other sports programming?


I have MLB EI. Your package with D* doesn't seem to affect the $6.00 credit. I didn't have EI my first year and added it last season, I've added and removed HBO a couple of times, and the credit has always been there. I think it is more of a "one-bill" thing with Verizon and has nothing to do with your D* package.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Carl181, 

Off topic, but has your MLB EI auto renewed yet? Just trying to find a status on the package.


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

wmschultz said:


> Carl181,
> 
> Off topic, but has your MLB EI auto renewed yet? Just trying to find a status on the package.


It hasn't renewed yet. My billing cycle begins/ends on the 11th or 12th of the month so I might know more in 3 or 4 days. I'll let you know.


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

gb33 said:


> So is this thing no more? I have had attdsl for about 3 years and dtv for over 6. I only thought att was "in bed" with DISH.


The pdf earlier in the thread says the submission date was December 31, 2006.


----------



## smitchell24 (Sep 22, 2005)

Has anyone been rejected after the 12/31 date.....or know if they are still honoring this?


----------



## sports828 (Jul 26, 2006)

The form says it must be postmarked 4/30/07, but the DSL bill must be before 12/31/06. I plan on mailing mine next week. I just got DSL in December.


----------



## smitchell24 (Sep 22, 2005)

sports828 said:


> The form says it must be postmarked 4/30/07, but the DSL bill must be before 12/31/06. I plan on mailing mine next week. I just got DSL in December.


Yeah....thats why I sorta thought the deal may still be valid, due to the 4/30/07 postmark....but we shall see! I just called D* & they stated SBC Yahoo does not qualify, after entering my phone #, but the link clearly states that it does.


----------



## sports828 (Jul 26, 2006)

smitchell24 said:


> Yeah....thats why I sorta thought the deal may still be valid, due to the 4/30/07 postmark....but we shall see! I just called D* & they stated SBC Yahoo does not qualify, after entering my phone #, but the link clearly states that it does.


I have Verizon and I am not sure if the rate I am getting is going to be considered discounted. Verizon offered me a discount of $6/mo. on Directv, if I move my Directv account under them. I have sent an e-mail request to Directv asking if that will affect my sports packaging pricing and my base package pricing. Rather than calling I figured I would get it in writing.


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

smitchell24 said:


> Yeah....thats why I sorta thought the deal may still be valid, due to the 4/30/07 postmark....but we shall see! I just called D* & they stated SBC Yahoo does not qualify, after entering my phone #, but the link clearly states that it does.


But you and I no longer have SBC Yahoo....it is now ATT. So maybe that info plus a little pushing and prodding might get them to accept it.

I'm now going to call this afternoon to make sure they got my stuff and are going to activate the discount...like I said above, my 6 to 8 weeks for slow mail and filing has now passed.


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

Well I have Verizon high-speed internet, and I also submitted mine at the end of August. So I figured I would call and try to see if they could figure out something. Well this guy has never even heard of this thing, told me to resubmit online via directv.com/rebate, well I told him it isn't listed on there, so I gave him the links to both pdfs for the offer and he said I should be qualified so he made me wait while I guess he wrote it all down or contacted some other department to see if this could be done. He said someone should be contacting me soon about it and assured I would get it and apoligized for taking so long. So for those of you that have heard nothing you should probably contact DirecTV because they clearly don't even know about the promotion.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

60 bucks is 60 bucks...cool


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

For those of you who have moved your DirecTV to Verizon's billing, how does this affect PPV movie/event purchases, or online package/programming changes? I like having the option of doing that online rather than having to call someone or use the remote...


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

jasonblair said:


> I wish they would give this credit with cable. There's not way I'm switching from my Cox connection (16Mbps/2Mbps) to DSL!


You're kidding, right?


----------



## bcherry (Apr 1, 2006)

matty8199 said:


> For those of you who have moved your DirecTV to Verizon's billing, how does this affect PPV movie/event purchases, or online package/programming changes? I like having the option of doing that online rather than having to call someone or use the remote...


I just made the switch yesterday after reading about the $6 credit. I asked the Verizon representative I talked to on the phone about this and was told that I would see no change as to how I manage my account other than I would now get the bill through Verizon.


----------



## sports828 (Jul 26, 2006)

I got an answer from Directv saying that if I bundle my Directv to Verizon sports programming pricing will be the same and my total choice plus is going up $3 on 3/1/07. 

I then asked if I stayed with Directv and now that I have Verizon DSL was I eligible for the DSL Credit of $5/month. Obviously I got a similar CSR as blade did and they told me to go to Verizon. I sent another e-mail referencing them to their own offer and I have not received a new answer yet.


----------



## tawnee (Dec 18, 2006)

I called today, a CSR said she never heard of the offer. I told her the web address and she looked it up. Said she would save me the trouble of sending in the info, and applied a $10.00/month credit for the next 6 months.


----------



## rrwantr (Jul 7, 2004)

I'd sent my form in back in Sept. Seeing this post reminded me, so I checked and the credit hadn't been applied. I called and the CSR gave me a $30 credit plu $5 off/month for the next 6.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

FYI, i just called DTV and I have SBC Yahoo. She told me i didnt qualify so i walked her directly to the link in the listed post and got the credit. WOOT!!!

FYI, I qualified for 15$ discount a month for the next 12mos!!!!! Take that Charter Com. Also I didnt require any forms being sent in.


----------



## smitchell24 (Sep 22, 2005)

DirecTV has informed me this evening that I will need to speak with my DSL provider, in this case AT&T to apply for this credit.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Wierd, i didnt have to do or prove anything. She added the credit right over the phone.


----------



## tawnee (Dec 18, 2006)

My earlier post stated I would get credit with just a phone call. Checked my account later and no credit. Called billing and they said I am alreading getting a $10/month "good customer credit", and I couldn't get another one. Said the CSR shouldn't have told me I would get another credit.


----------



## h4b1t (Dec 29, 2005)

Am I dense? The link provided at the start of this thread is just giving me a 1 page PDF with a list of DSL providers. I have had verizon for about 1 year and D* for 3. Where is the form for me to fill out?
Thanks


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

h4b1t said:


> Am I dense? The link provided at the start of this thread is just giving me a 1 page PDF with a list of DSL providers. I have had verizon for about 1 year and D* for 3. Where is the form for me to fill out?
> Thanks


Well.....From the very 1st post.

http://www.directv.com/qualifieddsl

Click here for the form:

http://www.directv.com/creditsdsl


----------



## h4b1t (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks!


----------

